# dospívající mládež - děcka/mládež/adolescenti?



## Suzanne17

Dobré odpoledne,

v poslední době se zabývám překladem francouzského "les jeunes". V socio-kulturním kontextu tento výraz znamená něco jako děcka (moravské slovo), mládež, puberťáci.. 

Jak byste dnes nazvali/oslovili dospívající mládež? Už samo slovo "mládež" je příznačné pro minulou epochu.

Předek díky za jakýkoliv návrh.


----------



## Jana337

Kolik let je těm dětem? V jaké větě se to konkrétně objevuje a komu je ten text (?) určen? Bez těchto informací budeme jen tipovat...


----------



## winpoj

Myslím, že rozhodně je jinak "nazveme" než "oslovíme".

Deskriptivně bych slovo "mládež" úplně klidně použil, zvlášť v textu nebo projevu, který se nesnaží být příliš neformální.

V komerčním kontextu bych asi volil slovo "mladí".

S oslovením je to horší. Záleží asi na situaci - může se pohybovat od "milí mladí přátelé" až po "hele, volové".


----------



## Suzanne17

Jedná se o dospívající, čili asi v rozmezí 16-20 let. Text je určený široké veřejnosti, mluví se v něm často o této věkové kategorii a ve francouzštině je autor označuje jako "les jeunes" což v doslovném překladu znamená "mladí/mládež". Moravský termín "děcka" by byl vyhovující, ale je otázkou, zda bude stejně srozumitelný pro mimomoravského čtenáře.


----------



## Jana337

Tak v tom případě jsem pro mládež. Podle mne nemá žádnou zátěž z minulosti. "Děcka" je hovorové slovo, a to i na Moravě. A navíc pro danou věkovou kategorii již poněkud nevhodné.


----------



## winpoj

Pro mimomoravského čtenáře bude působit moravsky. Čili má-li znít překlad neutrálně, nepoužívat.
Mladí, mládež i dospívající podle mě vyhovuje. Klidně bych ta slova v zájmu stylistické pestrosti i střídal.


----------



## texpert

Chápu Suzanne17. _Les Jeunes _vnímám podobně jako _youth _nebo _kids _a ti si takto mohou říkat i navzájem (což neplatí v neutrálním smyslu o _mladých _či _mládeži_). Ovšem jednoslovný překlad mě nenapadá, nejblíže se mi zdají _party mladých_ či cosi podobného.


----------



## Suzanne17

Děkuji za Vaše názory.. je to asi prozatím nevyřešitelný problém, protože beru-li to ze svého pohledu (je mi 22), tak když mě někdo osloví "mládeži" tak v tom jisté zabarvení cítím a rozhodně to není tak, že bychom byli na stejné úrovni.. nejvhodnější mi opravdu přijde označení "děcka" protože v tom žádný kontext necítím (možná jsem ale ovlivněna studiem v Brně).. je pravda, že pro překlad, který má mít jazykovou úroveň obecné češtiny je toto slovo nevhodné.. nezbývá než pátrat dál. 
S pozdravem.


----------



## Garin

Suzanne17 said:


> Děkuji za Vaše názory.. je to asi prozatím nevyřešitelný problém, protože beru-li to ze svého pohledu (je mi 22), tak když mě někdo osloví "mládeži" tak v tom jisté zabarvení cítím a rozhodně to není tak, že bychom byli na stejné úrovni.. nejvhodnější mi opravdu přijde označení "děcka" protože v tom žádný kontext necítím (možná jsem ale ovlivněna studiem v Brně).. je pravda, že pro překlad, který má mít jazykovou úroveň obecné češtiny je toto slovo nevhodné.. nezbývá než pátrat dál.
> S pozdravem.



Obávám se, že směšujete dvě různé věci - jak ten výraz cítíte vy sama a jak jej napsat do textu určeného "pro širokou veřejnost". Tato dvě hlediska nemusí být v souladu. Pokud bychom si za příklad vzali věkovou skupinu z opačného konce časové osy, tito lidé jsou dnes "moderně" označováni jako "senioři". Toto označení se naprosto běžně používá v textech určených pro širokou veřejnost, přesto by ale bylo divné (aspoň z mého pohledu) je tak i oslovovat.


----------

